# Winterhauchfest



## mazze3333 (15. Dezember 2007)

hallo,

das winterhauchfest hat begonnen, wäre echt cool wenn ihr tipps für die quest oder euch einfach austauscht ob es euch gefällt oder ned...wie bekommt man  das rentier?


----------



## K0l0ss (15. Dezember 2007)

Einfach jemanden unterm Mistelzweig küssen. Dann bekommst du so einen Zweig, mit dem du dein mount verwandeln kannst. Und das Rentier, das du befreien musst steht in Tanaris bei den Piraten.


----------



## mazze3333 (15. Dezember 2007)

kk danke

is befehl /kiss ??


----------



## Totenprinz (15. Dezember 2007)

Wo ist denn das Winterhauchfest?

Schonmal danke für die Antwort.

MfG


----------



## Tikume (15. Dezember 2007)

Die Quest mit den gestohlenen Winterhauchleckereien würde ich erst in ner Woche machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mazze3333 (15. Dezember 2007)

warum?

eisenschmiede/ogrimmar


----------



## mazze3333 (15. Dezember 2007)

weils des dann billig zu kaufen gibt???




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simion (15. Dezember 2007)

wenn ich /kiss mache bekomme ich immer schneeflocke oder mistelzweig warum nie das eine??????


----------



## Minastirit (15. Dezember 2007)

Also

Das Rentier ist in Tanaris bei den Piraten

Die Eier für den Lebkuchen gibts in der nähe von Silbermond.

Der andere ist im Alteracgebirge.


----------



## Leannan (15. Dezember 2007)

Was du für´s Küssen bekommst, ist zufallsgesteuert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  D.h., du mußt vielleicht seeeehr viel Küssen, bevor du ein Rentier bekommst oder es klappt gleich beim ersten Mal. Wenn´s dir so zu lange dauert, mach´ die Befreiungsquest (obwohl die - wenn ich mich recht erinner - erst ab einem bestimmten Level annehmbar ist).

Ach ja, die Eier gibt´s auch von den Vögeln rund um Donnerfels. (Wenn´s die in diesem Jahr auch bei Silbermond gibt, wird das Zusammenbekommen hoffentlich etwas leichter. Im letzten Jahr kamen zeitweilig gefüllte 10 Spieler auf einen spawnenden Volge => totale Ausrottung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )


----------



## Denknix (15. Dezember 2007)

Hm gibt es eigentlich noch andere Quests ausser den mit dem Rentier befreien, Altvater Winter süßigkeiten bringen oder die Gestohlenen Leckereien? Und gibt es DailyQuests?

Die eier kann man für die Allianz ganz einfach in Westfall bei den Geiern farmen!

Das Rentier steht in Tanaris oder in der Sengenden Schlucht!

Den vermissten Typen findet man im Alteracgebirge!


----------



## Denknix (15. Dezember 2007)

Leannan schrieb:


> Was du für´s Küssen bekommst, ist zufallsgesteuert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Vom Küssen bekommt man kein Rentier höchstens Zweige womit man sein Mount in eins verwandeln kann beim abmounten ist der Zauber allerdings weg. Wenn du glück hast bekommst du ein Rentier aus einem Geschenk!


----------



## Leannan (15. Dezember 2007)

Nazghal schrieb:


> Vom Küssen bekommt man kein Rentier höchstens Zweige womit man sein Mount in eins verwandeln kann beim abmounten ist der Zauber allerdings weg. Wenn du glück hast bekommst du ein Rentier aus einem Geschenk!



Hast natürlich Recht, Nazghal. Hatte ich nicht mehr so genau in Erinnerung. Allerdings hatte ich im letzten Jahr dank fleissiger Küsserei soviele "Rentier-Zweige" im Gepäck, dass ich sie irgendwann entsorgt habe. Man will ja nicht zum Valentinstag immer noch mit ´nem Rentier rumeiern *g*


----------



## Teclador1982 (15. Dezember 2007)

Mag wer mal gesammetl schreiben was man Am Winterhauch Quest alles machen kann ? also alle quest und sonstige sachen ?


----------



## schmiedemeister (15. Dezember 2007)

Nazghal schrieb:


> Vom Küssen bekommt man kein Rentier höchstens Zweige womit man sein Mount in eins verwandeln kann beim abmounten ist der Zauber allerdings weg. Wenn du glück hast bekommst du ein Rentier aus einem Geschenk!


kann amn sich jeden tag ein geschenk holen?


----------



## LÖLÖ2 (15. Dezember 2007)

Hab mal ne frage wo bekomm ich denn eigl die q wo ich das rentier befreien muss? hätte das gern als mount 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## o0Miller0o (15. Dezember 2007)

Also die Quest im Alteracgebirge kann man vergessen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Überall Hordler/Allies die sich verkloppen sobald der Yeti auftaucht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Das versuch ich Nachts nochmal (vielleicht ist es dann leerer). 

Die Quest mit dem Rentier war geil. Einfach nur anlabern... In der Sengenden Schlucht war das glaub ich. 7XXX Exp mit Stufe 62. 

Die Eier für die andere Quest bekommt man gut bei den Bergbussarden in Loch Modan. Dann einfach das Rezept und die Gewürze bei dem Händler kaufen und backen/kochen. Die Eiskalte Milch hab ich in nem Gasthaus bekommen.


----------



## LÖLÖ2 (15. Dezember 2007)

und wo genau im der sengenden schlucht oder in tanaris ist des?  (koords pls)


----------



## o0Miller0o (15. Dezember 2007)

LÖLÖ schrieb:


> und wo genau im der sengenden schlucht oder in tanaris ist des?  (koords pls)



68/34... Gib einfach bei Buffed in der Suche den Questnamen ein. Da steht alles.


----------



## mazze3333 (15. Dezember 2007)

is zu geil, überalll wp q ist sind ma wieder viele leute und hrodler helfen mal allies und andersrukm..


----------



## LÖLÖ2 (15. Dezember 2007)

wenn ich halt den namen wüßte aber jetzt hab ichs ja danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simion (15. Dezember 2007)

ich kann kein Geschenk öffnen


----------



## Arkoras (15. Dezember 2007)

Also bei mir auf dem Server gibt es die Zweige das ganze Jahr über zu kaufen, die sind dann halt teurer, aber man kann sie immer kaufen...


----------



## Leannan (15. Dezember 2007)

Mit den Geschenken war irgendwas  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Entweder man mußte erst eine Quest machen und konnte dann pro Tag eins öffnen, oder war´s ab einem bestimmten Level *grübel* oder ging´s garnicht mehr, wenn man im letzten Jahr schon beschenkt wurde...Sorry, ich krieg´s nicht mehr auf die Kette...


----------



## LittleFay (15. Dezember 2007)

*Winterhauchfest*

In Orgrimmar und Eisenschmiede steht _Altvater Winter_ an einem großen Weihnachtsbaum bei der Bank.

Er gibt euch die Quest *Leckereien für Altvater Winter*.

- Bringt ihm *1 Eiskalte Milch* und *5 Lebkuchen* und bekommt von ihm ein Geschenk.

-> Eiskalte Milch kann man bei allen Nahrungsmittelhändlern kaufen.
-> Lebkuchen kann man als Koch herstellen. Das Rezept könnt ihr bei einem der beiden Goblins kaufen, die in der Nähe von Winter stehen. Um einen Lebkuchen herzustellen, braucht ihr _Kleine Eier_. Diese droppen sehr gut vor Silbemond von den Drachenfalken und in Westfall von den Fleischreißern. Ihr benötigt auch noch _Festtagsgewürze_, welche ihr auch von dem Händler mit dem Rezept kaufen könnt.

Etwas abseits vom Trubel in OG/IF steht ein Taure/Zwerg, der euch die Quest _*Der Anlass für die Feiertage*_ gibt. Sprecht nun anschließend mit einem NPC im Tal der Weisheit / Forscherliga. Dieser schickt euch mit einem Buch für die Quest _*Das Winterhauchfest*_ zu Cairne Bluthuf in TB / König Magni Bronzebart in IF.

Einer der Goblins in der Nähe von Altvater Winter gibt euch einige Quest.

Für _*Gestohlene Winterhauchleckereien*_ müsst ihr ins Alteracgebirge reisen. Dort steht bei 35,72 der Kokelwächter. Dieser beauftragt euch damit, den monströsen Griesgram zu töten (*So was Gemeines...*), einen Yeti, der ganz in der Nähe herumläuft. Am besten schließt ihr euch dafür anderen Spielern eurer Fraktion an, damit es schneller geht.
_(Kleiner Tipp: Sammelt ruhig ein paar Schneebälle vom Boden auf, wenn ihr auf den Respawn vom Yeti warten müsst. Sie liegen dort überall in Form von kleinen Bergen herum.)_
Wenn ihr ihn getötet habt, reist ihr zurück nach OG/IF und sprecht wieder mit dem Goblin, von dem ihr ein Geschenk erhaltet.

Für die Quest *Metzen das Rentier* müsst ihr als Hordler nach Tanaris reisen. Metzen steht in einem Stall bei 73,74 zwischen den ganzen Piraten. Öffnet das Paket, das ihr bekommen habt und bestreut das Rentier mit dem Rentierstaub. Die Allianz findet Metzen bei 68,34 in der Sengenden Schlucht.

Dann könnt ihr euch beim Goblin in OG/IF eure Belohnung abholen - Zweige mit denen ihr euer Reittier in ein Rentier verwandelt - sowie eine weitere Quest:

Für _*Der Held des Tages*_ bringt ihr dem NPC ein Tiefsteinsalz und 5 Gold und bekommt dafür noch mehr Tannenzweige für euer Reittier. Tiefsteinsalz droppt gut von Erdelementaren, z.B. die Bodentrommler in Tanaris.


----------



## Denknix (15. Dezember 2007)

Hm leider beantwortet das immernoch nicht die Frage mit dem Geschenke öffnen -.- Naja man bekommt zwar vom Altvater Winter nenn Geschenk zugeschickt was aber als Questbelohnung zählt darin befindet sich auch nur Süßkram und soweit ich weiß ist das keine dailyquest ein geschenk bekommt man durch die geklauten Süßigkeiten Quest und das wars dann mit Geschenken. Habe aber auch gehört das man täglich ein Geschenk öffnen kann! Weiß da einer mehr drüber?


----------



## -Yuna- (15. Dezember 2007)

Nazghal schrieb:


> Hm leider beantwortet das immernoch nicht die Frage mit dem Geschenke öffnen -.- Naja man bekommt zwar vom Altvater Winter nenn Geschenk zugeschickt was aber als Questbelohnung zählt darin befindet sich auch nur Süßkram und soweit ich weiß ist das keine dailyquest ein geschenk bekommt man durch die geklauten Süßigkeiten Quest und das wars dann mit Geschenken. Habe aber auch gehört das man täglich ein Geschenk öffnen kann! Weiß da einer mehr drüber?




geht erst ab dem 25ten mit den geschenken. 

wow page lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Denknix (15. Dezember 2007)

-Yuna- schrieb:


> geht erst ab dem 25ten mit den geschenken.
> 
> wow page lesen
> 
> ...


Dank dir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Yuna- (15. Dezember 2007)

Nazghal schrieb:


> Dank dir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



kein thema. 
gern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (15. Dezember 2007)

mazze3333 schrieb:


> warum?



Weil dort heute Morgen schon 20 Mann campten und es sicher nicht weniger geworden sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pomela (15. Dezember 2007)

mazze3333 schrieb:


> eisenschmiede/ogrimmar



Die Stadt heisst O*r*grimmar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fridgee (15. Dezember 2007)

LittleFay schrieb:


> Alvater Winter



Und der Alvater heißt Altvater Winter


----------



## LittleFay (15. Dezember 2007)

Fridgee schrieb:


> Und der Alvater heißt Altvater Winter


Hehe, danke... das kommt bei copy+paste raus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Donmoh (16. Dezember 2007)

> ür die Quest Metzen das Rentier müsst ihr als Hordler nach Tanaris reisen. Metzen steht in einem Stall bei 73,74 zwischen den ganzen Piraten. Öffnet das Paket, das ihr bekommen habt und bestreut das Rentier mit dem Rentierstaub. Die Allianz findet Metzen bei 68,34 in der Sengenden Schlucht



Das ist egal wo man hin geht ich bin *Allianz* und war bei den Piraten sprich *Tanaris*

Und ich habe da eine frage an *LittleFay* habe alle Quest erfolgreich absolviert aber den Quest *Der Held des Tages* habe ich nicht bekommen. Muss man dafür ein *bestimmtes Level* haben?? Ich habe es mit meinem *Nachtelfen-Jäger Level 64* gemacht.


LG DonMoh


----------



## mazze3333 (16. Dezember 2007)

Gibt es keine daily quest?


----------



## Tikume (16. Dezember 2007)

Donmoh schrieb:


> Und ich habe da eine frage an *LittleFay* habe alle Quest erfolgreich absolviert aber den Quest *Der Held des Tages* habe ich nicht bekommen. Muss man dafür ein *bestimmtes Level* haben?? Ich habe es mit meinem *Nachtelfen-Jäger Level 64* gemacht.
> LG DonMoh



Das Quest sollte es geben sobald Du Metzen befreit hast.


----------



## Neradox (16. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab auch mal eine Frage, ich hab zwar gesucht, jedoch nüschts gefunden.
Ab welchem Level kann man den Typen im Alteracgebirge töten? Und in einer Gruppe?


----------



## Djinn223 (16. Dezember 2007)

HI 

Ich habe es gestern mit Lev 35 gemacht (mit hat aber auch ne gruppe geholfen )


Aber es geht auch alleine (habs alleine in den frühen morgen std gestern versucht, hätte auch fast geklappt bis so ein phöser hordi ankam mit ?? und mich killte ) 


naja hatte gestern abend glück gehabt waren dort einigew die den ganzen nachmittag  versuchten das ding zulegen


----------



## mazze3333 (16. Dezember 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> Das Quest sollte es geben sobald Du Metzen befreit hast.




Wo gibt es denn der Quest?Also wenn man Metzen befreien schon gemacht hat..


----------



## Timobile (15. Dezember 2008)

Gibt es eig. einen Thread für das aktuelle Winterhauchfest?


----------



## Mitzy (15. Dezember 2008)

Leannan schrieb:


> (...)
> Ach ja, die Eier gibt´s auch von den Vögeln rund um Donnerfels. (Wenn´s die in diesem Jahr auch bei Silbermond gibt, wird das Zusammenbekommen hoffentlich etwas leichter. Im letzten Jahr kamen zeitweilig gefüllte 10 Spieler auf einen spawnenden Volge => totale Ausrottung
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn das Greenpeace wüsste, Gott, dann hätten wir ein Problem... Oder die Bildzeitung... Dann hätten wir einen Text mit der Überschrift "Spielen führt zu Vogelmord!" gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





LÖLÖ schrieb:


> Hab mal ne frage wo bekomm ich denn eigl die q wo ich das rentier befreien muss? hätte das gern als mount
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Woher man es bekommt, hat Littlefay ja geschrieben. Aber es ist kein mount- es ist mehr so, dass du dein "Mount" verzauberst, wodurch es zum Rentier wird.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (15. Dezember 2008)

Alle Jahre wieder....

...darf ich Metzen befreien
....sauteure Leckereien in AH kaufen um sie für Crap abzugeben
.... von Endbossen "lustige" Weihnachtsmützen looten
.... mit meinem zum Rentier verwandelten Mount rumrennen
.... an Weihnachten Päckchen mit noch mehr Crap öffnen

...und mich wundern, ob bei Blizz keiner andere Ideen hat.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bin wirklich total, über alle Massen, völlig aus dem Häusschen und Mega-Super
gespannt, was dieses Jahr kommt. 

/ironie off


----------



## Damiane (15. Dezember 2008)

Das Neue ist, dass es dieses Mal erstmalig Achievements dafür gibt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn ich zuhause bin, werden erstmal alle Achievements gemacht. Freu mich schon. Bin aber generell eine Freundin der Events. Find die jedes Jahr wieder gut, obwohl nix Neues dabei rumkommt. Wird mein drittes Winterhauch sein dieses Jahr.


----------



## Mitzy (15. Dezember 2008)

Es gibt, indirekt, auch für´s letzte ein Archivement- diesen Nr. 5 für Arme^^ Das ist aber eher eine Heldentat.

@dergrossegonzo: Was für Leckereien meinst du? Diese Lebkuchen Männer?


----------



## Qonix (15. Dezember 2008)

Kann man eigentlich den einen Erfolg wo man 3 Sachen kochen / backen muss nur dann machen wenn man einen hohen Kochskill hat oder geht das einfach so?


----------



## Damiane (15. Dezember 2008)

Wenn ich mich nicht total irre, sind die Sachen für einen niedrigen Kochskill...

Rezept: Lebkuchen

Rezept: Eierflip

Rezept: Heißer Apfelwein

Na gut, für den Apfelwein braucht man einen höheren Skill.... Ist der neu? Oder gabs den letztes Jahr auch schon? Kann mich gar nicht dran erinnern....


----------



## ChrischiB (15. Dezember 2008)

soweit ich es gelesen habe benötigen die Rezepte einen kochskill von 1


----------



## Qonix (15. Dezember 2008)

ChrischiB schrieb:


> soweit ich es gelesen habe benötigen die Rezepte einen kochskill von 1


Das wäre sehr gut weil meiner ist auf 1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: aha, nach den Links von Damiane braucht man für den einen Kochskill auf 1, dann auf 35 und dann 325. Na dann wirds wohl nichts mit dem Winterhauchfesterflog ausser dieser Erfolg wird aus der Liste genommen wie schon der Maskenerfolg bei den Schlotternächten.


----------



## ChrischiB (15. Dezember 2008)

mmh war wohl nur beim Lebkuchen so...
Schade


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (15. Dezember 2008)

hallo zusammen,

zum einen den heissen apfelwein gabs schon letztes jahr, da hab ich sogar noch einige in einem twinkbankfach
liegen.

aber zu eurem eier problem - (gilt nur für spieler die schon ein winterhauffest mitgemacht haben)

wieso habt ihr nicht übers jahr, immer wieder im ah nachgesehen ob da ein kleiner twink genau dieser
loswerden möchte?

ich hab jetzt ca. 100 so nebenbei im ah kaufen können seit letztem dezember und der stückpreis lag
bei 30 kupfer - 10 silber
denke jetzt zahlen einige wieder bis zu 4 g pro ei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ok ich hab mir die eier natürlich auch gekauft für den schokokuchen aber im hinterkopf dachte ich immer
an das winterhauffest..

nehmt dies als kleinen tipp mit und ihr habt nächtest jahr keinen stress mit "kleinen eiern"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gruß

brandolf


----------



## Shrukan (15. Dezember 2008)

Was mich sehr interessiert, wo diese Mütze droppt :>


----------



## Monyesak (15. Dezember 2008)

Shrukan schrieb:


> Was mich sehr interessiert, wo diese Mütze droppt :>



#bei einigen ini bossen ^^


----------



## Shrukan (15. Dezember 2008)

ich habs heute schon in strath versucht wo die Mütze droppen soll, war irgendwie nichts.


----------



## Davatar (15. Dezember 2008)

War das Rentier nicht früher in der Sengenden Schlucht bei den Dunkeleisenzwergen und/oder an mehreren Orten?
Die Mützen sind während BC in den 70er Instanzen gedroppt. kann sein, dass die heute immernoch nur da droppen und nicht in den 80er Instanzen. kann ich aber bisher nicht mit Gewissheit sagen. Auf alle Fälle sind die Mützen nicht immer gedroppt, zwar relativ häufig, aber manchmal brauchts halt schon paar Anläufe und dann gibts die Mütze auch nur für einen in der Gruppe wenn ich mich recht entsinne.

Edit: o_o ok lesen macht klug, weiter vorn stehts: Horde Tanaris, Allianz Sengende Schlucht


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. Dezember 2008)

Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> ich hab jetzt ca. 100 so nebenbei im ah kaufen können seit letztem dezember und der stückpreis lag
> bei 30 kupfer - 10 silber
> denke jetzt zahlen einige wieder bis zu 4 g pro ei
> 
> ...



Alter, und ich setz noch einen oben drauf (Ein Kumpel hats empfohlen ich glaube ich wäre selber nicht so frech gewesen)

Versuch mal im Gasthaus kalte Milch zu kaufen und verkauf sie dann für 1g das Stück im AH.
Letztes Jahr konnte ich die gar nicht so schnell reinsetzen wie ich sie verkauft habe. 
Man sollte es nicht glauben.


----------



## Thaielb (15. Dezember 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Das wäre sehr gut weil meiner ist auf 1
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du hast doch 2 Wochen Zeit, um auf 325 zu kommen. Das schaffst Du doch ganz leicht. Schau Dir den Koch-Guide an oder geh am besten angeln und verkoche die Fische. Rezepte gibts bei den Händlern oder im AH, wenn man nicht fliegen will. Wenn man weiß, was man farmen muss, denke ich nicht, dass es mehr als 4-5 Stunden dauert.


----------



## Xelyna (15. Dezember 2008)

Timobile schrieb:


> Gibt es eig. einen Thread für das aktuelle Winterhauchfest?


Jetzt ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brandin (15. Dezember 2008)

Das selbe wie letztes Jahr mit kleinen Ausnahmen:

Neue Inibosse mit Mütze
Erfolge für die Weihnachtstaten

Ich hoffe sie haben nur den Respawntimer von dem Yeti mit den gestohlenen Süßigkeiten reduziert
Ich sag nur: LFG um den Yeti zu killen und dann ne stunde warten bis du ihn mal getapt bekommst ^^


----------



## Shamaniko (15. Dezember 2008)

ICH HASSE DAS WINTERHAUCH FEST!!!!!!!!!......xD sorry


----------



## Tikume (15. Dezember 2008)

Brandin schrieb:


> Ich sag nur: LFG um den Yeti zu killen und dann ne stunde warten bis du ihn mal getapt bekommst ^^



Ja, oder Du wartest 2 Wochen und hast keinen Stress 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## youngceaser (15. Dezember 2008)

mazze3333 schrieb:


> warum?


weil sonst zu viel los ist aber ich fange heute damit an damit ich erfolg bekomme hat wer so ne ahnung ist der arg schwer ?


----------



## grimmjow (15. Dezember 2008)

Mich kotzt das Winterhauchfest jetzt schon an.. Wie jeder sicherlich weiß, gibt es einen Titel für alle Events in WoW. Und diesen wollte ich mir auch zulegen, nur besteht imo 1 Problem.. Ich muss nach Dalaran, habe aber kein Wotlk. Also muss ich wohl oder übel auf den Titel verzichten und ihn mir nächstes Jahr (sofern ich da noch Spiele) holen. :/

Geld für Wotlk kann und will ich imo nicht ausgeben, kommt erst im Januar. Trotzdem nervt mich das. XD

/spit Altvater Winter


----------



## Mystic_Blue (15. Dezember 2008)

grimmjow schrieb:


> Ich muss nach Dalaran, habe aber kein Wotlk.



Ich bin jetzt noch nicht in WOW drin gewesen, aber wo steht denn das Du nach Dalaran musst? 

Ich dachte das ganze spielt sich in IF/OG ab. 

Denn schließlich sollten auch "Non-Addon-er" die Möglichkeit haben das Winterhauchfest genießen zu können   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squizzel (15. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin derzeit beim Erfolg 50 ehrenhafte Siege in Verkleidung zu erreichen. Das blöde ist nur, sobald man tot ist verliert man die Verkleidung und das kann echt nervig sein, wenn man am Anfang eines Alteracs niedergestreckt wurde und dann nur gedefft wird.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit sich in den BGs zu verkleiden oder darf ich /afk eingeben und 15 min warten?


----------



## mccord (15. Dezember 2008)

Mystic_Blue schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt noch nicht in WOW drin gewesen, aber wo steht denn das Du nach Dalaran musst?
> 
> Ich dachte das ganze spielt sich in IF/OG ab.
> 
> ...


man muss, wenn man den titel haben möchte, auch das achievement machen: http://www.wowhead.com/?achievement=1690
als schneemann verkleidet mit einem anderen schneemann in dalaran tanzen.


----------



## Davatar (15. Dezember 2008)

youngceaser schrieb:


> weil sonst zu viel los ist aber ich fange heute damit an damit ich erfolg bekomme hat wer so ne ahnung ist der arg schwer ?



Der Yeti ist wenn ich mich recht erinnere vom lvl her so wie alles andere Zeug im Alteracgebirge, also irgendwo so zwischen 35-40 rum oder so. Er ist wie ein ganz normaler Yeti, hat nur einfach nen Namen, insofern nein, nicht schwer zu besiegen. Das Mühsame ist allerdings, dass er (glaube ich) mehrere Respawnpunkte hat und meist halt unzählige Leute da am warten sind, dass er spawnt.



Squizzel schrieb:


> Ich bin derzeit beim Erfolg 50 ehrenhafte Siege in Verkleidung zu erreichen. Das blöde ist nur, sobald man tot ist verliert man die Verkleidung und das kann echt nervig sein, wenn man am Anfang eines Alteracs niedergestreckt wurde und dann nur gedefft wird.
> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit sich in den BGs zu verkleiden oder darf ich /afk eingeben und 15 min warten?



Ich denke mal das mit dem afk gehn funktioniert nicht. Aber bei den Schlotternächten gabs nen ähnlichen Erfolg, da hilfts halt, wenn Du auf ne Charakteransammlung wartest und Dich dann hinter die Gruppe stellst und supportest. Als Krieger vielleicht nicht so wahnsinnig sinnvoll, als Fernkampf- oder Zauberklasse aber gut machbar. Ansonsten wird halt schon recht schwer oder gar unmöglich im Nahkampf.


----------



## youngceaser (15. Dezember 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Das wäre sehr gut weil meiner ist auf 1
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ist relativ schnell geskillt und also der erfolg wird sicher nicht rausgenommen weil man da nicht jede Stunde einloggen müsste um nur in erreichbarer nähe zu dem masken erfolg zu sein aber hier reicht es einfach kochkunst zu skillen und ich hab des in ca 10h ingame zeit gemacht und bis 375 mit angeln zusammen gibt nen paar gute kochguides dann geht des relativ fluchs

jetzt noch ne frage da steht in nem erfolg was von mit schneeflocken beriseln oder so meinen die dann mit nem schneeball abwerfen oder gibts da was spezielles?


----------



## mccord (15. Dezember 2008)

die schneeflocken gibt's wenn man einen der winterfeierndern per emote küsst (man bekommt einen debuff für 60min, der nicht weiter bzw. ausläuft wenn man ausloggt!).
so gibt es auch die mistelzweige, die sind allerdings bop. die schneeflocken kann man an andere chars weitergeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (15. Dezember 2008)

dergrossegonzo schrieb:


> .... an Weihnachten Päckchen mit noch mehr Crap öffnen



Fast! Aber nur fast! Denn der aufziehbare kleine Kampfroboter, der sofort das Feuer auf andere solche eröffnet, ist schon cool  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (15. Dezember 2008)

Davatar schrieb:


> Der Yeti ist wenn ich mich recht erinnere vom lvl her so wie alles andere Zeug im Alteracgebirge, also irgendwo so zwischen 35-40 rum oder so. Er ist wie ein ganz normaler Yeti, hat nur einfach nen Namen, insofern nein, nicht schwer zu besiegen. Das Mühsame ist allerdings, dass er (glaube ich) mehrere Respawnpunkte hat und meist halt unzählige Leute da am warten sind, dass er spawnt.


das geht einem so auf den keks mit dem yeti. der hat als elite questmob eh schon ne längere spawnzeit aber mit ca 60 anderen leuten dort den als erstes zu taggen ist schon fast ein ding der unmöglichkeit wenn er einem nicht vor der nase spawnt. würd ja schon helfen die spawnzeit ein paar min runter zu setzen


----------



## simion (15. Dezember 2008)

Bekommt man den Roboter schon oder muss man mit dem auch auf den 25. warten?


----------



## Arnorns (15. Dezember 2008)

was ist eig ein krachbummflitzer und wo bekommt man sowas?


----------



## youngceaser (16. Dezember 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> das geht einem so auf den keks mit dem yeti. der hat als elite questmob eh schon ne längere spawnzeit aber mit ca 60 anderen leuten dort den als erstes zu taggen ist schon fast ein ding der unmöglichkeit wenn er einem nicht vor der nase spawnt. würd ja schon helfen die spawnzeit ein paar min runter zu setzen


ich liebe meine jägerskills wie humanoide aufspüren



Arnorns schrieb:


> was ist eig ein krachbummflitzer und wo bekommt man sowas?


ka aber glaube aus nem packet mal schauen will auch noch den schneemannn für den erfolg


----------



## Dalrogh (20. Dezember 2008)

weiß schon wer wie genau das Makro geht?

Habe bis jetzt versucht: 
	
	



```
/kiss /target lasttarget /kiss
```
und einmal alles untereinander: 
	
	



```
/kiss
/target lasttarget
/kiss
```


----------



## Feuerwirbel (20. Dezember 2008)

schmiedemeister schrieb:


> kann amn sich jeden tag ein geschenk holen?



Ab dem 25.12 kann man die Geschenke öffnen und soweit ich weiß waren die letztes Jahr nach Stuffen geordnet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 1 ab 10, 1 ab 20 ,usw... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (14. Dezember 2009)

Da ja morgen das Winterhauchfest beginnt, belebe ich diesen Thread wieder! *BENG*

Ich wünsche schonmal viel Erfolg bei den....Erfolgen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und frohe Os....Weihnacht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

